# To Night



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Who all going to night to the couple leage?I will be there with my Buddy Richard to night to shoot. im looking forward to shooting again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Won't be there... got tickets to go with a friend to my first ever Jazz game.... so I have to go make history.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, These are the folks Im know won't be there

Fishytrishy has a family thing he needs to attend to. Zimmy is Quail hunting in AZ, and RR77 is a broke dick and can't afford it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Well, These are the folks Im know won't be there
> 
> Fishytrishy has a family thing he needs to attend to. Zimmy is Quail hunting in AZ, and RR77 is a broke dick and can't afford it. :mrgreen:


Thats actually true too... and thats why I'm going to the game on FREE tickets. :lol: I actually have 20 dollars to last me till Thursday but need to get a fishing fix on Sunday so I am passing on the shoot. Question.... if you get a year pass to shoot there, does that cover couples night shoots? Or is that still $7.50? 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Question.... if you get a year pass to shoot there, does that cover couples night shoots? Or is that still $7.50?


Boy yer just werkin every angle arnt ya!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Question.... if you get a year pass to shoot there, does that cover couples night shoots? Or is that still $7.50?
> 
> 
> Boy yer just werkin every angle arnt ya!


I only ask because I'm pretty sure the wife is going to tell me to get a year pass out of my tax returns... which I'll gladly do and then there won't be this "do we have the money" issue every time I want to go shoot my bow. :? Nobody is more sick of that than me, I promise.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Won't be there... got tickets to go with a friend to my first ever Jazz game.... so I have to go make history.


Thought you didnt like the Jazz? why go if you dont like them?Have fun chairing for the jazz.GOOOOOOOOOOO JAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

It should be fun tonight tex. You can make fun of my buddy again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Won't be there... got tickets to go with a friend to my first ever Jazz game.... so I have to go make history.
> ...


Free tickets??... thats the ONLY reason I'm going to see the Jazz. Don't worry, I'll be cheering for the Clippers. :lol: You couldn't pay me enough to be a Jazz fan.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


O dont have to much fun watching the clipers get there butt handed to them. have fun.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I need someone to shoot with, Finn has other engagments.....Anyone???


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Joey time and cost and place?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

7.50 at utah archey time it starts at 7 you have to sing up.So be there early. tex will give you mor info.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It should be fun tonight tex. You can make fun of my buddy again.


I usually don't make it a habit of making fun of guys bigger than me. (that only leaves EPEK)

But, if he wears that see-thru thin wife beater again all bets are off. :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well as of right now I will shoot with Weatherby.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > It should be fun tonight tex. You can make fun of my buddy again.
> 
> 
> I usually don't make it a habit of making fun of guys bigger than me. (that only leaves EPEK)
> ...


I will let him know.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

RR, I will pay for your first shoot if we ever shoot the same nights. There, a free ride, should be no other excuses!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL... dude, you don't have to do that. Thanks much for the offer though. I get paid on Thursday and I'll tell the wife I'm getting so much grief I HAVE TO GO!!! :lol: I honestly would have been there last Friday but got stuck watching kids till the wife got home. By then it was a little late (you guys would have already started). I will let her know tonight that I have to have next Friday to go shoot though so we can put this "I'm too cheap" stuff to rest.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey RR don't worry about leagues, have a nice winter, relax get the bow out a week before the hunts. All it means is that there will be a lot of 'safe' animals this fall.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to shoot but can't; the Doctor said I have a partially torn rotator cuff, kind of shut me down for a while.  

I’m going out of town this weekend for a couple of weeks, maybe I will just come down and watch one night when I get back in town.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Hey RR don't worry about leagues, have a nice winter, relax get the bow out a week before the hunts. All it means is that there will be a lot of 'safe' animals this fall.


Sorry... I'm not one of those guys. I hope to make at least two critters very unsafe. I plan on taking my bow with me Sunday and just doing some shooting out in some fields at an old target I have. Snow should make it easy to see my vanes when I get the pass through on the foam target. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Pass through or pass by? :lol: 

Maybe next week buddy.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya know Joey the way I have been shooting I think even Pro will do better then me. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Another one in the books. North Slope informed me tonight that me and Tex shoot the same equipment, I guess I am classified as a traditional shooter! -()/- *(())* -()/-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Another one in the books. North Slope informed me tonight that me and Tex shoot the same equipment, I guess I am classified as a traditional shooter! -()/- *(())* -()/-


Just remember that it that it is not the bow it is the Indian behind it. :roll: want some slick tricks? 8) 
Blood trails a blind man could follow...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

It was nice to meet some of you guys finely. I think that Joey was shocked I actully showed uped.  I also got to say thanks to finn for allowing me to shoot in his place.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Now you are just teasing me, Northslope. Fin is going to be pissed you shot his prepaid session. :twisted:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Left my vest at UAC. If anyone knows their # or is going there any time soon, it is mine. Thanks in advance


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I left my Blue?yellow coat there...I'd love to get it back if you've seen it..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Now you are just teasing me, Northslope. Fin is going to be **** you shot his prepaid session. :twisted:


Not a bit.

I'm glad weatherby25 was able to get there, although I'd sure like to meet him myself sometime. He's probably not as pretty as me, but he's *got* to be a better shot.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm glad weatherby25 was able to get there, although I'd sure like to meet him myself sometime. He's probably not as pretty as me, but he's got to be a better shot.


I have no doubt we shall meet some time some place. I know I am not pretty and I sure did not shoot good.

I was willing to pay but finn was so nice to have allready paid for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I had great time on friday night. Talking to tex for a few and i realuy want to say thinks to the couple that me and my buddy shot with. We will be trying o make it to couple more befor it over. thanks again to those guys.


----------

